# Australia could be at WAR with China in just five years warns former defence chief as he issues a terrifying prediction of 'loss of life' and military



## shockedcanadian (Apr 23, 2021)

Sorry for all the apologists.  You have one option, and that is to represent American Values and demand nations decide which system to support.  You can dance around the issue all you want, but when we are calling variants the "UK variant, the Brazilian variant" etc, but calling a virus the Chinese Virus, or Wuhan Virus and are called racists by the W.H.O, you know how much more power the Commies hold.

You make it about the issue of systems and principles or the West will be gone.  Even the wealthiest in the West will eventually pay their price.  The Aussies seem to be more clear eyed than many of us.









						Australia faces WAR with China in five years defence minister warns
					

Former Australian Defence minister Christopher Pyne has warned that Australia could get dragged into a military conflict with China in the next five to ten years.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Australia could be thrown into a military conflict with China in a matter of years, a former defence minister has warned.

War may be inevitable with the authoritarian state as it becomes more aggressive and belligerent with its neighbours, Christopher Pyne said. 

Australia's relationship with its biggest trading partner began to drastically deteriorate in April last year when Prime Minister Scott Morrison called for an independent inquiry into the origins of coronavirus, which first appeared in Wuhan at the end of 2019. 

The plea for transparency over Covid-19 infuriated the Communist Party who retaliated by imposing arbitrary bans and tariffs on billions of dollars worth of Australian goods including barley, wine, cotton, seafood, beef, copper, and coal.


Now the former defence minister has predicted that a 'loss of life' and 'military destruction' could soon be a reality in the Indo-Pacific.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 23, 2021)

5 years?

 If so, you can say good by to Australia, because you just KNOW that President Harris will support the Chinese.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 23, 2021)

Cool!


----------



## Taz (Apr 23, 2021)

We should nuke Australia first, to keep on China's good side.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Apr 23, 2021)

Bit of a mismatch. No?


----------



## Toro (Apr 23, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> Sorry for all the apologists.  You have one option, and that is to represent American Values and demand nations decide which system to support.  You can dance around the issue all you want, but when we are calling variants the "UK variant, the Brazilian variant" etc, but calling a virus the Chinese Virus, or Wuhan Virus and are called racists by the W.H.O, you know how much more power the Commies hold.
> 
> You make it about the issue of systems and principles or the West will be gone.  Even the wealthiest in the West will eventually pay their price.  The Aussies seem to be more clear eyed than many of us.
> 
> ...



Dude, it's pretty damn sad that your "example" of Western culture is to whine about naming a virus.  

Of the top 100,000 things that make Western culture great, this doesn't make the list.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Apr 23, 2021)

Toro said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for all the apologists.  You have one option, and that is to represent American Values and demand nations decide which system to support.  You can dance around the issue all you want, but when we are calling variants the "UK variant, the Brazilian variant" etc, but calling a virus the Chinese Virus, or Wuhan Virus and are called racists by the W.H.O, you know how much more power the Commies hold.
> ...



You are quite naive if you think "words don't matter" (remember when Obama said that they do?).

When politicians and media call out the U.K and Indian variant with such glee, but, say that referring to the ORIGINAL virus, that came from Wuhan, China based on it's origin is racism,* than you know you have a major issue of compliance with the CCP*. Whether Western media, politicians or W.H.O, it's astounding to watch. Pitiful and pathetic really.

China is well aware of this obedience and lack of accountability as their virus ravages millions around the world.  They are more powerful than even the U.S today in terms of soft power, soon to be hard power.  Whether inside or outside the U.S, they are pulling many strings.  Europe knows this and they are placing their bets accordingly.

There was a time America was loud and direct.  That was before it became so lucrative for some and they placed all of that aside.


----------



## Quasar44 (Apr 24, 2021)

China is the greatest cancer in the world 

USA and Russia . EU should join forces and obliterate it


----------



## cnm (Apr 26, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> Australia could be thrown into a military conflict with China in a matter of years, a former defence minister has warned.


You're as ridiculous as the former minister.


----------



## TheParser (Apr 26, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> Sorry for all the apologists.  You have one option, and that is to represent American Values and demand nations decide which system to support.  You can dance around the issue all you want, but when we are calling variants the "UK variant, the Brazilian variant" etc, but calling a virus the Chinese Virus, or Wuhan Virus and are called racists by the W.H.O, you know how much more power the Commies hold.
> 
> You make it about the issue of systems and principles or the West will be gone.  Even the wealthiest in the West will eventually pay their price.  The Aussies seem to be more clear eyed than many of us.
> 
> ...



Hopefully, the nations of the world will unite in order to put China in its place.

That's the trouble nowadays, neither people nor nations want to keep their place.


----------



## cnm (Apr 28, 2021)

TheParser said:


> That's the trouble nowadays, neither people nor nations want to keep their place.


Lol. When was the last time the US stayed inside its own borders?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 28, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Bit of a mismatch. No?


Not if the western democracies stick together


----------



## theHawk (Jul 28, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Hopefully, the nations of the world will unite in order to put China in its place.
> 
> That's the trouble nowadays, neither people nor nations want to keep their place.


Yea they should.  The problem is the world is run by Marxists and Globalists who kiss the CCP’s ass.  The world is United to support China, with Xiden at the top.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 29, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> Sorry for all the apologists.  You have one option, and that is to represent American Values and demand nations decide which system to support.  You can dance around the issue all you want, but when we are calling variants the "UK variant, the Brazilian variant" etc, but calling a virus the Chinese Virus, or Wuhan Virus and are called racists by the W.H.O, you know how much more power the Commies hold.
> 
> You make it about the issue of systems and principles or the West will be gone.  Even the wealthiest in the West will eventually pay their price.  The Aussies seem to be more clear eyed than many of us.
> 
> ...




We were in this position 100 years ago....in 1920 the socialists were from Germany...today they are Chinese.....same genocidal and racist beliefs, but this time the Chinese have more money, more troops and better tech.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 18, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> Sorry for all the apologists.  You have one option, and that is to represent American Values and demand nations decide which system to support.  You can dance around the issue all you want, but when we are calling variants the "UK variant, the Brazilian variant" etc, but calling a virus the Chinese Virus, or Wuhan Virus and are called racists by the W.H.O, you know how much more power the Commies hold.
> 
> You make it about the issue of systems and principles or the West will be gone.  Even the wealthiest in the West will eventually pay their price.  The Aussies seem to be more clear eyed than many of us.
> 
> ...


It was a very bad decision to go anywhere near "Wuhan" and the origin of the Covid virus...no matter whose idea it was.
What was to be gained by doing it?  Absolutely nothing.
Best to have just said nothing, kept quiet and saved words for another day.

Yes, Australia will be at war with China in 5 years time...if not before.
China already has the largest navy in the world, the largest army in the world 2million troops. The largest air force in the world, the most and best missiles in the world...it has already deployed hypersonic missiles while the US is still testing its...US 4 star general said.
80% of the world's microchips are made in Taiwan.
When China gets control of that factory you can bet Australia won't be able to have any, so it'll be back to tin cans, string and 'pony express' for communication.
The West was asleep, wasn't thinking, now look what's happened.
The cabin doors on the planes weren't locked...so the bad people struck.
Time the West woke up.

Australia lived in blissful ignorance while China amassed a mighty military.
Dumb Australia went around signing nuclear non proliferation treaties while *everyone else* grabbed nukes for themselves.
Australia is a sitting duck, just waiting for the executioner's blade to fall.
This is what happens when you go around trying to be a good global citizen instead of protecting yourself.
Oh well, as Ned Kelly said standing at the gallows..."such is life".


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 18, 2021)

China wants to be the worlds Only super power.  And they want to flex their muscles.  These assholes want it sooo bad that they build Islands in waterways just to show THIS IS MINE.  That is not a small task.  That is a MASSIVE TASK.  

Taiwan will be the example.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 18, 2021)

Of course, the rest of the world could band together and tell China "NO".
A good idea, because when China is finished with Taiwan, then Australia...guess what, it's gonna come for everyone else one by one.
The 'First They Came' poem is instructive...words changed:

First They Came for Taiwan
And I did nothing 
Because I was not Taiwan.
Then they came for Australia
And I did nothing
Because I was not Australia.
Then they came for New Zealand
And I did nothing
Because I was not New Zealand
Then when they came for me
There was no one left to fight for me.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 18, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Of course, the rest of the world could band together and tell China "NO".
> A good idea, because when China is finished with Taiwan, then Australia...guess what, it's gonna come for everyone else one by one.
> The 'First They Came' poem is instructive...words changed:
> 
> ...




Yep........the idiots in Europe have forgotten the lessons of the 1930s..........It began with the take over of Austria.........it didn't stop there...

We are in the 1930s again, and the dipshits in Europe and the democrat party here have learned nothing....


----------



## bambu. (Nov 22, 2021)

Taz said:


> We should nuke Australia first, to keep on China's good side.


US saved Australia from Japan in WW2...for which Australia will be eternally grateful.
Australia did its best to help defeat Japan, and help defeat Hitler and Co in Europe.

Total population of Australia in 1939 was 6,907,078
*One million Australians*, both men and women, served in the Second World War – 500,000 overseas.
Australia lost *34,000 service personnel* during World War II. Total battle casualties were 72,814. Over 31,000 Australian became prisoners-of-war. Of these more than 22,000 were captured by the Japanese; by August 1945 over one third of them had died in the appalling conditions of the prisoner-of-war camps.

Up North​by David Campbell

Oh, Bill and Joe to the north have gone,
A green shirt on their back;
There are not many ewes and lambs
Along Kokoda track.

There are not many ewes and lambs,
But men in single file
Like sheep along a mountain pad
Walk mile on sweating mile;

And each half-hour they change the lead,
Though I have never read
Where any fat bell-wether was
Shot, in the mountains, dead.

The only sheep they muster there
Leap through the mind at night;
'Twould be as red as marking time
To change green shirt for white.

And though Bill dreams of droving now
On the drought-coloured plain,
There's little need to tap the glass
Or pray for it to rain.

They have no lack of water there
But there is a stinging tail,
For men lie dying in the grass
Along Kokoda trail.
​


----------

